# The Urban Gecko



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just looked on the website and I couldn't help but think they have got a lot of nice, but overpriced geckos? Am i right in saying this? Even after the conversion, some of them still seem rather steep. Even if I bred a gorgeous lookin gnormal royal python, I wouldn't charge any more for it. Whats the deal with these guys?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i thinbk soo too


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

Got some leos from these years ago and they were superb, but very expensive.

Crystal Palace Reptiles now import leos from them so they are much easier to get..

Dont know about their royals. Some of their morphs look amazing though..:notworthy:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I think people want too much for nothing nowadays.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen in the flesh a selection of Sunglows and Phantoms from TUG, and I must say they are stunning, worth the money if you are going to breed them imo.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a TUG snow and a Phantom from the Urban Gecko and they are both stunning and were worth the money:no1:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

The prices arent too bad, they are more expensive depending on the quality of the gecko and if your going to breed them then quality matters but for the same morph that is what they class "low quality" is a reasonable price of around £80? Which i would pay any day for a snow or phantom from them, and even more for the pretty much 100% carrot tails :mf_dribble: they do good breeders bundles too id love the sunglows.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think there's anything wrong with grading animals based on quality, it is done with bearded dragons world over, why not leopard geckos? You can pay £500+ for a "holdback" quality red bearded dragon from Fire and Ice, or you can pay £100 for a "pet" quality. They're from the same parents, same genetics, but you pay for the intensity of colour and the breeding potential.

If you want quality these days, it's really worth paying for


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I must admit i cant see the point in paying extra for a normal royal python

but for line bred genetics yes...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i understand this but a urban gecko sunglow 5star is i dont no lets say 600quid when u can get one the same quality from mark leopatrd geckos in my opion anyways for 110quid seems mad to me


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh i understand this but a urban gecko sunglow 5star is i dont no lets say 600quid when u can get one the same quality from mark leopatrd geckos in my opion anyways for 110quid seems mad to me


But IS the gecko from "no-name farms" really as good as the one from The Urban Gecko? A TUG five-star sunglow (which is £350) is from a selectively bred line for the most intense oranges at adulthood, a fully orange carrot tail... has no-name farms done the same ground work and selective breeding to produce not just a Hypo Albino but an animal that justifies the name SUNGLOW? If so, and they're still selling them cheap, good on 'em, they'll sell their babies fast... and might think to themselves "Heck, I could have raised the price another fifty quid and sold all my babies just as fast."

Yes, they're expensive... but if I want a Snow someday in the future you can bet I'll spend the extra money to get one from a line that's been selectively bred to be MONOCHROME instead of just a Mack Snow that'll look like a normal at adulthood.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> But IS the gecko from "no-name farms" really as good as the one from The Urban Gecko? A TUG five-star sunglow (which is £350) is from a selectively bred line for the most intense oranges at adulthood, a fully orange carrot tail... has no-name farms done the same ground work and selective breeding to produce not just a Hypo Albino but an animal that justifies the name SUNGLOW? If so, and they're still selling them cheap, good on 'em, they'll sell their babies fast... and might think to themselves "Heck, I could have raised the price another fifty quid and sold all my babies just as fast."
> 
> Yes, they're expensive... but if I want a Snow someday in the future you can bet I'll spend the extra money to get one from a line that's been selectively bred to be MONOCHROME instead of just a Mack Snow that'll look like a normal at adulthood.


 
100% agree here.. the monochrome look is worth the money... a snow whuch turns out like a normal as an adult is very dissapointing


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh butb my point is i was looking at the tangerine torndos in crystal palace and they only had 3stars left looked exactly like a super hypo tangerine but triple the price hve u seen mels sunglows


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

everyones takng wht im saying the wrong wy they have sum wicked geckos i love phantoms and ther snows and i agree with the grading systme but last timne i went crystal [place they only hve 3 nd 4star stff left nd was soo diffrent from pics on site i was disapointed ie i couldnt tell the diffrence beetween a mack snow and a 3star snow except price an tngerine torndo 3star was still a couple of hundred quid and jut looked like a supetr hypo im gonna get snow next time i mnage to get up to crystal palace im just saying sum off the stuff is steep.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> everyones takng wht im saying the wrong wy they have sum wicked geckos i love phantoms and ther snows and i agree with the grading systme but last timne i went crystal [place they only hve 3 nd 4star stff left nd was soo diffrent from pics on site i was disapointed ie i couldnt tell the diffrence beetween a mack snow and a 3star snow except price an tngerine torndo 3star was still a couple of hundred quid and jut looked like a supetr hypo im gonna get snow next time i mnage to get up to crystal palace im just saying sum off the stuff is steep.


I don't think that crystal palace and TUG are the same though?

The thing is that some people have differed opinions on what's better. The thing is mate you pay for quality and if you don't want to pay then don't expect the quality (although I agree sometimes prices can be OTT but that can often relate to the cost the individual shop raises the price for) 


Oh and to note: I'm not saying anything about crystal palace prices my comment was as in a generic reptile shop prices NOT crystal palace in particular lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

hi can eny1 gime a gd site 4 top class leos uk please


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

google marks leopard geckos,or ps geckos are more local and realy good.


----------

